# XM vs Sirius sound quality



## tiiger (Nov 29, 2004)

Programming aside, has anyone determined whether there's a difference in sound/signal quality between XM and Sirius?


----------



## shannon4ts (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: XM vs Sirius sound quality (tiiger)*

I had sirius in my 2006 jetta and it sounded wonderful. I have XM at home and also the roadie and as far as sound goes, the boom box unit sounds awsome but the roadie unit uses an FM frequency thing so it doesn't sound as clear, but the signal NEVER dies.
HTH
Shannon


----------

